# [EGG] Egg Washing



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

Hello all, 

Is there an egg washing machine out there for the small egg producer? 
We have about 48 hens laying. This might not sound like allot of eggs but let it go a couple of days and that is allot of eggs. We used to have 
85 hens but all I was doing was washing eggs ( it felt like it was all the time). See www.bytehead.com/~cdemmin/eggs.htm . The thing that is keeping me from expanding my egg business is the labor of washing the eggs. I have high demand for the farm fresh brown eggs and even turn away customers. We have to reserve eggs for people. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Happy Holidays, 

Carl


----------



## stumpyacres (May 10, 2002)

You are NOT suppose to wash eggs with antibacterial soap - or any soap - it draws it into the egg and removes the protective coating - they use a buff - dry to remove only visible spots!


----------



## DWIGHT DUNCAN (May 10, 2002)

While I was in college at the University of MO- Columbia I worked for the Poultry Dept one summer. One of my duties was to gather eggs from the hen house which contained hens not being studied for feed rationing or other experiments. The eggs were gathered from nesting boxes into wire buckets. The wire buckets fit into larger tanks(the size of mop buckets) of water to which some cleaning agent was added, then the power was turned on. It was a sonicator which vibrated for 30 minutes, cleaning the eggs. The basket held 6-8 doz eggs. You might be able to find something like this at a commercial vendor site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Go to www.eggcartons.com for egg washing supplies. They have a system that uses a 5 gallon bucket. I use their egg wash "soap" for the eggs I sell. Yes, washing them removes the natural bloom on the egg, but since I sell my eggs at work I need to be careful about bacteria. Folks who buy eggs in the country tend to be less picky about buying clean eggs than my city customers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info on egg washing. I also have city buyers and if there is any thing on those eggs that is it for another sale. That is the way it is. If I have unwashed eggs for myself it is not a problem and I usually eat the cracked ones or angel food cake uses allot of eggs. I checked out the eggcartons.com site and I like the air washer idea and up to 8 doz eggs can be washed at once. Maybe I need to buy more hens.
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## chaplain robert (Oct 9, 2002)

Murray McMurray has a countertop egg washer. Works off of an air pump< I believe. Doesn't sound as large as teh eggcarton one.


----------

